# Drift 701 + Croozer Anhänger



## campino13 (19. April 2017)

Moin 

Ich fahre ein Drift 701 und würde da gerne unseren Croozer-Anhänger dran machen, bzw. wäre schon froh, wenn ich irgendwie die Kupplung von dem Ding da dran basteln könnte. Da da aber eine Schnellspannachse drin ist passt der Adapter natürlich da nicht rein. Abgesehen davon hat der Adapter natürlich keine 12mm. Ja, ich weiß, es gibt die KoOmplett-Steckadapter für schlappe 80,-. Ich sehe aber nicht ein, 80 Tacken für ein Stück Gewindestäbchen zu bezahlen 

Hat das schon mal jemand versucht und vielleicht ne Lösung gefunden?

Danke!

Gruß
Marc


----------

